# Cities you wish never built skyscrapers



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

madrid


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

Dubai,Chicago,Taipei and Kuala Lumpur


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Conexionz said:


> Dubai,Chicago,Taipei and Kuala Lumpur


I understand! Didn't you forget NYC and Hong Kong?


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I would never suggest that San Francisco would look better without a skyline. That said, SF's skyline was much more beautiful and integrated into its environment when it followed the contours of its hills.

From certain angles, the new skyline has worked very well (as in the view from Twin Peaks), but it has failed miserably when seen going west on the Bay Bridge, where block-like towers mar the view of the hills behind.


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

I wish no skyscrapers were ever built in Istanbul, as I believe it ruined the most stunning panorama in the world. 

I also wish the city would have managed their tremendous growth intelligently, so the whole wooded and forested area that surrounded the city for centuries would still be intact today. And the little towns that marked the Bosphorus would still be here today, and not just apart of a large surburbian community.

And finally, I wish all the new buildings had been built with beauty in mind. Every building before the new growth took place, I believe in the 60's, was a work of art, and not the concrete box that has destroyed many historic cores. 

Paris and London are exactly the same.^

Now New York City is a different case for me. I love the spires from the 40's before all of the boxes were built, and the architecture put into those structures. Very romantic time in the city. But, I don't wish I could have frozen the city. I wish I could just alter the designs of buildings soon to be built, and change them into beautiful spire skyscrapers.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I like Istanbul's skyline.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Jerusalem,Rome,Istanbul,London and Paris!


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Rome, Suzhou & Hangzhou, Kyoto.
Beijing is [email protected]@


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

not really... skyscrapers and skylines are an indicatoin of economic improvement...


----------



## Nemo01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Maastricht
Gent 
Brugges 
Paris (only in Defense) 
Rome
Prague
Washington


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

all european cities. Frankfurt for example has totally lost its charm as a fairy town. Paris has done better with the new city fairly out of the historic city centre.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Beijing, Shanghai (Puxi)


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

Rome
Prague
Budapest
Krakow
Madrid
Barcelona


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Amsterdam, that would ruin the old city


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

beutiful skyscrapers fit any place!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

mzn said:


> rome and paris!


Rome??? There is no single skyscraper there in ROME!!!!!!


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

> Rome??? There is no single skyscraper there in ROME!!!!!!


It depends on what you consider to be a "skyscraper", for me the new Europarco will be the first real skyscraper in Rome. But there are already many highrise buildings and if you would use the Emporis-standard then there are maybe 200 highrise buildings.The SDO-project could bring real tall skyscrapers and there are even more proposals :










some old pictures from Eur where the new skyscrapers will be constructed :





































other pictures of highrise in the EUR-area :














































these 3 buildings will get a restyling and recladding  :










there are also many of these residential buildings :


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Peoria! hahaha


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Conexionz said:


> Dubai,Chicago,Taipei and Kuala Lumpur


I guess this guy doesn't like skyscrapers. But it makes sense that if you hate them you get rid of Chicago, the birthplace of the skyscraper. You kill the mother and the children are never born. [Insert evil sarcastic laugh here!]


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

GVNY said:


> I wish no skyscrapers were ever built in Istanbul, as I believe it ruined the most stunning panorama in the world.
> 
> I also wish the city would have managed their tremendous growth intelligently, so the whole wooded and forested area that surrounded the city for centuries would still be intact today. And the little towns that marked the Bosphorus would still be here today, and not just apart of a large surburbian community.
> 
> ...


If they had built skyscrapers on the coast of the Bosphorus or within the ancient parts of the city, okay. But neither Rome nor Istanbul or other old cities have highrises in the old parts. I find it amazing to see old mosques with skyscrapers in the background in Istanbul and Cairo! :cheers:


----------

